# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello everyone im new here

## siamandm

Hello Al,
i'm here to exchange information and share knowledge

regards

----------


## arlu1201

Hello siamandm, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

